# Fish Tank advice



## fishandco (Aug 26, 2010)

I have some Goldfish, and no matter what I do - do the partial water change, regularly change the filter etc etc, it gets really gunked up. I don't want to resort to catching the fish to really clean the tank out (which I have done a couple of times before). 

Is there anything out there anyone can recommend that stops this? I've seen one of those bio round tanks as a competition prize on a website... Are those any good??


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I had a bio orb. It was crap. Then again i had two largish goldfish in mine (fancy ones) and really it should have been one tiny goldfish.

They don't stay any cleaner.


----------



## fishandco (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh thanks for that.... I have two largish ones also, so I suppose I will have to think again..:


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

fishandco said:


> Oh thanks for that.... I have two largish ones also, so I suppose I will have to think again..:


At the minute i have quite a cheap tank but have a decent filter... mine are doing alright in that!


----------



## lisa2210 (Jul 15, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't get a Bi-Orb. They look stunning but I found them awful to clean out! Have you got a big enough filter? That may help. If your filter is too small it will clog up quickly. Also, have you tried changing the sponges in the filter? Only change half the sponge at any one time, so if it is two sponges, change just ione then the other a couple of weeks later. This retains the good bacteria that the tank needs.


----------



## fishandco (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh Great. Thanks folks... Brilliant advice. I'm off to buy a new, bigger filter!


----------



## smeggy (Sep 13, 2010)

hi just read this 
right first off goldfish are messy little sods as you may well of noticed i love them they are so cool right now hear me out gold fish get big and i meen big they can get to about 10" maybe bigger honestly i have seen it so first of get yourself a cheap 2ft tank you can get them so cheap on ebay ive seen clearseal ones brand new for like £20 then if you have space a cheap canister filter will be the best bet if not then a nice big internal filter id go for a fluval internal there really good ive had 2 and there still going lol dont have loads of gravel in there either that is my advice really good luck mate :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

smeggy said:


> they can get to about 10" maybe bigger honestly i have seen it so first of get yourself a cheap 2ft tank


A ten-inch Goldfish shouldn't be in a 2ft tank...


----------

